

Show HN: I took a script off of ThemeForest and turned it into something nicer. - iancarroll
http://h4x4.me

======
joeblau
This is cool. The funny thing is that the URL generated:
[http://h4x4.me/YAobs/stat](http://h4x4.me/YAobs/stat)

Is longer than my original URL: [http://gitignore.io](http://gitignore.io)

I also wrote a URL shortner for a 3 hour coding challenge and here is the
source:
[https://github.com/joeblau/jjbshort](https://github.com/joeblau/jjbshort).
You can just throw it up on GAE and you're off.

~~~
iancarroll
Remove the stat part. You should be copying the URL from the text box, not the
statistics url from the notification.

